# You Tiao (deep-fried bread sticks)



## Kaixin

*Ingredients *
2 and ¼ cups of flour

*Seasoning *
1 cup of warm water, 2 tablespoons of vegetable oil, 1 teaspoon of salt, 2 tablespoons of sugar, 2 teaspoons of baking powder , 1 teaspoon of yeast

*Preparation *
[This is for cooking at home in your own pan or deep-fryer, I use a saucepan 22cm diameter & 8cm deep].

Use a large container, put the flour and salt in, mix (or sift first). In a separate container combine the warm water, vegetable oil, sugar, baking powder and yeast. Stir well. Make a small well in the middle of the flour. Pour in the wet ingredients. Fold in well and kneed then cover with a wet cloth and put aside in a warm place for 2 hours. Wait for the dough to double in size. Put dough on a board, kneed well, roll until approx ½ cm thick and square in shape, cut evenly into four pieces, then cut each piece into 8 strips approx 2cm wide and 16 cm long (this is suitable for cooking in a wok, you may adjust for a deep fryer.) Take one strip and place on floured board. Brush lightly with water, place another strip on top, press lightly, then press a chop stick (or similar shape) lengthwise along the centre. This gives the basic shape for ‘you tiao’ ready to cook.

*Cooking *
Put the oil in the saucepan to approx 3 cm from the top, heat oil until just on boiling point when small bubbles start to come to the surface, adjust the stove temperature down to keep steady at this point, put the dough sticks in, deep-fry for around 5 minutes until it expands and becomes a golden yellow color. Take out, drain on absorbent paper. Either eat by itself or with a bowl of soy milk (duo jian). Hao Chi.

When I make ‘you tiao’ at home, I don’t want to waste oil, so I cut the ‘you tiao’ to fit into my saucepan. In China the ‘you tiao’ we buy at the stalls is around 40 cm long.

Hao Chi 



(a photo series in Kaixin - Chinese Home Cooking)

*WARNING*: If you have not used a saucepan to deep fry before, then take extreme care, it is very dangerous. We suggest you learn from an experienced cook or chef before you attempt it.


----------



## plumies

Wow, I haven't had you tiao in over 17 years.  My aunt used to make the best and we would have it Sunday mornings with a hot bowl of soy milk.

Thanks for the recipe.  I *might* just try to make it.


----------

